# Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€



## Again (13. Mai 2010)

*Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

*Maximales Budget*

• 700€


*Verwendungszweck*

• *Gaming [75%]*
- Assassin's Creed 2
- Call of Duty: Black Ops
- Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
- Crysis
- Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit

• *Desktop [25%]*
- Bildbearbeitung (Adobe Photoshop)
- Videobearbeitung (Sony Vegas)
- MS Office (Microsoft Word)


*Was ist bereits vorhanden?*

Aus meinem aktuellen System wird folgende Hardware übernommen:

• Netzteil: *Enermax PRO82+ 525W ATX 2.3*
• Soundkarte: *Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium*
• Festplatte: *Samsung HD322HJ*


*Was wird ersetzt?*

Aus meinem aktuellen System wird folgende Hardware ersetzt:

• GPU: *Sapphire Radeon HD 4870*
• CPU: *Intel Core 2 Duo E8500*


*Besondere Anforderungen und Wünsche?*

• Das System wird nicht übertaktet!
• Es sollen keine Multi-GPU-Lösungen verbaut werden!
• Es ist eine hohe Leistung in Spielen wünschenswert! (Auflösung: 1680x1050)
• Ich wünsche mir einen reibungslosen Betrieb bei Arbeiten auf dem Desktop!


*Meine Zusammenstellung:*

• GPU: *ATI Radeon HD 5870* ca. 217€
(alternativ: AMD Radeon HD 6950 ca. 241€)
• CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955* ca. 124€
• CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B* ca. 32€
• Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3* ca. 79€
• RAM: *Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333)* ca. 36€
• SSD: *Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s* ca. 98€
• DVD-Brenner: *LG Electronics GH22NS* ca. 13€
• Gehäuse: *Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced* ca. 80€
*bisherige Kosten:* ca. 679€ (alternativ: 703€ für HD 6950)


_*Ich freue mich über alle Meinungen zu dem System!*_



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Again


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Beim AMD System würde ich eher ein 870 Mainboard nehmen, es hat den neueren Chipsatz drauf und nativ Sata 3 im Chipsatz und nicht mittels Controller.


----------



## olol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

für deine anwendungen is der x6 ganz klar besser, in spielen sind beide gleich schnell aber bei bildbearbeitung, videobearbeitung usw. is der x6 klar schneller


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Ich würde dir auch zum AMD-System raten. Der X6 ist für die Zukunft viel besser.


----------



## Again (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim AMD System würde ich eher ein 870 Mainboard nehmen, es hat den neueren Chipsatz drauf und nativ Sata 3 im Chipsatz und nicht mittels Controller.


Okay, somit ist der Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 jetzt im Startpost eingetragen. Der Mehrpreis von ca. 10 Euro für einen neueren Chipsatz ist absolut gerechtfertigt.




olol schrieb:


> für deine anwendungen is der x6 ganz klar besser, in spielen sind beide gleich schnell aber bei bildbearbeitung, videobearbeitung usw. is der x6 klar schneller


Und da der Phenom II X6 1055 sich sowieso bald um 150€ herum einpendeln dürfte, ist der momentan minimal niedrigere Preis des Intel Core i5 750 auch kein Argument mehr. Zumal ich beim Intel Mainboard mehr bezahlen müsste...



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch zum AMD-System raten. Der X6 ist für die Zukunft viel besser.


Danke für dein Statement.


Gibt es noch weitere Anmerkungen und Vorschläge? Insbesondere zu den noch offenen Fragen.


_Again_


----------



## Devil1993 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Moin,

ich würde dir ein AMD System raten da es vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis besser is als beim Intel.
Ich würde dir den AMD Phenom II X4 955 raten zum spielen und zum Bearbeiten von anderen Sachen. Den für ~130€ is das echt schon hammer.


MfG

Devil1993


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Ich würde auch den AMD nehmen. Allerdings weniger wegen der CPU, ie geben sich beide nicht viel, sondern eher wegen der Plattform. Bei AMD hast du SATA3 nativ und ohne Umwege über PCIe Angebunden und auch USB3 ist dabei. Damit hat man eine moderne Plattform die wohl auch den kommenden Bulldozer aufnehmen kann. Und damit recht lange seine Ruhe. Sehe ich persönlich als klarer Vorteil für AMD. 
bei der CPU, sind wir mal ehrlich, bei Spielen begrenzt eh meist die GPU bei dieser Leistungsklasse der CPUs und bei Anwendungen, ob da Photoshop ein Filter in 15 oder 13 Sekunden berechnet, merkt man subjektiv auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Again (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*



Kaktus schrieb:


> bei Spielen begrenzt eh meist die GPU bei dieser Leistungsklasse der CPUs und bei Anwendungen, ob da Photoshop ein Filter in 15 oder 13 Sekunden berechnet, merkt man subjektiv auch nicht wirklich.


D.h. du würdest, wie Devil1993, auch eher zu einem kleineren Quad Core raten, wie beispielsweise den Phenom II X4 955?

Plausibler Vorschlag, bloß würde ich da noch so lange warten, bis der 955er seine neue TDP von 95W erhält.


_Again_


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Nicht direkt. Der X4 955 ist günstig und sehr flott. Wenn du deine CPU aber möglichst lange behalten willst, würde ich den X6 nehmen. Der Trend geht insgesamt zu mehr Kernen und die Softwareentwicklung, grade abseits von Spielen stellt sich recht schnell darauf ein. Wenn du jemand bist der nahezu jedes Jahr die CPU aufrüstet, würde ich klar den X4 955 bevorzugen und dann später auf den Bulldozer wechseln der ja nächstes Jahr schon kommt. Ich bin eher der Typ der seine CPU meist alle 3 Jahre austauscht. Der Q6600 den ich habe besitze ich schon lange und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden. 

das der X4 955 mit einer TDP von 95W kommt, halte ich fast für unwahrscheinlich. Aber man weiß ja nie. Nur warum hältst du dich an der TDP so fest? Idle verbrauchen alle AMD CPUs nahezu gleich viel. Die Unterschiede sind marginal bis kaum vorhanden. Die TDP ist ja nur für den Kühler interessant, da die TDP die Angabe ist was der Kühler Maximal an Wärmeenergie abführen muss. Und hier kann man mit einem Mauellen Eingriff, sprich Undervolten, noch recht viel einsparen. Senkst du die V-Core der CPU um grob gesagt 0,05V-0,1V, sinkt die TDP schon stark ab.


----------



## Again (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wenn du jemand bist der nahezu jedes Jahr die CPU aufrüstet, würde ich klar den X4 955 bevorzugen und dann später auf den Bulldozer wechseln der ja nächstes Jahr schon kommt.


Hier stellt sich mir die Frage: Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, bis zum Anfang nächsten Jahres noch den E8500 zu betreiben? So nötig habe ich einen Quad oder Hexa Core noch nicht und für Spiele genügt der E8500 ja noch vorerst.

Dann würde ich warten, bis die neuen CPUs für die Bulldozer Plattform kommen. Die werden ja für noch effizienter beworben.


_Again_


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Musst du selbst wissen. Wenn dir dein E8500 reicht und du keine Mehrleistung vermisst, würde ich auch nicht neu kaufen. Kauf erst wenn du merkst das dir die Leistung nicht reicht. 

Wie gut der Bulldozer wirklich wird, steht auch in den Sternen. Man erhofft sich viel, man wird aber auch oft enttäuscht. 

Wenn du jetzt aufrüsten möchtest, wäre der 1055T mit der dazugehörigen Plattform sicherlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Auch mit dem X4 955.


----------



## Again (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt aufrüsten möchtest, wäre der 1055T mit der dazugehörigen Plattform sicherlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Auch mit dem X4 955.


Ich denke, dass ich mir entweder den 955er aufgrund des niedrigen Preises holen oder mit einer neuen CPU noch ein wenig warten werde, bis es weitere Informationen zu den Prozessoren der Bulldozer Plattform gibt.

Danke für die bisherigen Stellungnahmen. Weitere Beiträge sind jedoch strengstens erwünscht! (;


_Again_


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Wie wäre mit einen i7-860?

Der ist gerade für Bildbearbeitung und Anwendungen besser als der x6 von AMD. Bei Spielen im Moment auch noch. Selbst den 1090T läßt er meistens hinter sich. Nachteil: für den 1156 Sockel kommen keine größeren CPU´s mehr.


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Das Ganze wird dann ca. 150€ teurer, kein vernünftiges SATA3 kein richtig angebundenes USB3. Keine weiteren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten da Intel den Sockel wechseln wird. Dazu kommt, das die Mehrleistung in der Praxis kaum bis gar nicht auffällt. Wie gesagt, ob du da auf etwas 15 Sekunden oder 12 Sekunden wartest, macht das Fett nicht wett.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Naja, dann soller AMD nehmen...hatte nicht gesehen dass das Board kein SAta3 hat. Hatte nur USB 3.0 gesehen.

Aber die 6 Kerner von AMD sind auch nicht so optimal was Leistung angeht. Das muß man sich eingestehen...


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Bei Anwendungen können die 2 weiteren Kerne einiges bewirken, genauso wie SMT bei Intel. Bei Spielen... naja, da hilft weder SMT noch die 2 weiteren Kerne wirklich. Das stimmt. Wenn er einen Intel nehmen sollte, würde ich eher zum i5 750 greifen. Aber wie gesagt, mir geht es auch mehr um die Plattform und da hat AMD derzeit klar die Nase vorne. Da würde ich eher auf etwas Leistung verzichten aber alles haben was man vielleicht jetzt oder später mal brauchen kann.


----------



## Again (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten da Intel den Sockel wechseln wird.


Und deswegen wäre, wenn ich mir überhaupt ein Intel System auf dem LGA1156 Sockel aufbauen sollte, der i5 750 die einzige sinnvolle Wahl bei den Prozessoren. Die Bloomfields mit ihrer Plattform finde ich sowieso viel zu teuer und die i7 8xx sind preislich nicht so attraktiv wie der i5 750, daher wäre preis-leistungstechnisch ein Core i5 750 die sinnvollste Wahl bei einem Intel System. Alles andere wäre mir, für eine auslaufende Plattform, zu teuer.



Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Aber die 6 Kerner von AMD sind auch nicht so optimal was Leistung angeht. Das muß man sich eingestehen...


Nunja, in Spielen bieten die neuen Thuban CPUs in etwa die gleiche Leistung wie die neusten Phenom X4 CPUs. Aufgrund der niedrigeren Taktrate liegen sie in Spielen ohne Multicore-Support etwas weiter hinten und in Spielen mit Multicore-Support etwas weiter vorne. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es bereits einige wenige Spiele gibt, die von den zwei zusätzlichen Kernen profitieren.

Und in anwendungsorientierten Bereichen wie Bild- und Videobearbeitung können die Hexa Cores dann mit ihren zusätzlichen zwei Kernen punkten.

Preis-Leistungssieger wäre aber nichtsdestotrotz der Phenom II X4 955, weshalb meine Wahl wahrscheinlich auf die günstigere und ausgereiftere (bzgl. USB 3.0 und SATA III) AMD-Plattform fällt. Die Alternativ wäre, dass ich den E8500 weiter betreibe und nur die restlichen Komponenten wechsle, bis dann im nächsten Jahr auf die Bulldozer-Plattform umgerüstet wird.


_Again_


----------



## Again (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*



> • Blue-ray / DVD-Laufwerk: ???
> • Gehäuse: ???
> • Gehäuselüfter: ???



Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


_Again_


----------



## Lordac (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Hallo,

*Blu-ray-Brenner:* Plextor PX-B940SA
*Blu-ray-ROM:* Liteon iHOS104
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS50 oder Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7240S 
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Midgard, Lancool K58, Lian Li PC60-FN... (Geschmackssache).
*Gehäiselüfter:* Scythe Slip Stream / S-Flex, Noiseblocker Pro PL-1 / PK-1 (140 mm).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 1000€*

Der Plextor ist aber recht teuer, der LG reicht auch. KLICK


----------



## Again (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Push


_Again_


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Öhm, hat das irgendeinen Grund?


----------



## Again (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, hat das irgendeinen Grund?


Weitere Meinungen und Ratschläge. 

Der Thread ist ja leider schon untergegangen.


_Again_


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ist ja auch kein Wunder nach weit über einem Monat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Wo stehst du denn inzwischen?


----------



## Again (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo stehst du denn inzwischen?


Eine Aktualisierung im Startpost liegt vor. Dort stehen alle meine offenen Fragen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch nochmal einige User Stellung zu dem System beziehen würden. Denn der Preis müsste insgesamt nur noch um 49 Euro fallen, um das Gesamtpaket so langsam attraktiv zu machen.

Schwierig wird es dann nur, das Gesamtpaket in einem Onlineshop für diesen günstigen Preis zu finden. Erfahrungsgemäß wird man da wieder 50 Euro einberechnen müssen. Fazit: Sollte das System im Preisvergleich für 750 Euro zusammenzustellen sein, so wird man es in einem Onlineshop wie Mindfactory, Home of Hardware oder MIX Computer für ca. 800 Euro ergattern können.


_Again_


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Könntest du die Fragen einfach neu stellen, niemand blättert an den Anfang eines Threads zurück?


----------



## Spartaner25 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> *Offene Fragen wären noch:*
> 
> - Können Gehäuse(SilverStone LC13-E), Netzteil(Enermax PRO82+ 525W ATX 2.3), Soundkarte(Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium) und Festplatte(Samsung HD322HJ) bedenkenlos übernommen werden? Oder spricht etwas *für* ein neues Gehäuse, ein neues Netzteil, eine neue Soundkarte und eine neue Festplatte für die Daten?
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht der TS, aber helfen kann man ja trotzdem. Und das habe ich alles aus dem Startpost...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Nützt aber nicht viel, weil der TE die Sachen näher spezifizieren müsste um eine lückenlose Antwort bieten zu können.


----------



## Again (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nützt aber nicht viel, weil der TE die Sachen näher spezifizieren müsste um eine lückenlose Antwort bieten zu können.


Was müsstest du denn noch wissen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Suspekt ist mir die Frage mit dem DVD Brenner, der keine Probleme mit Kopierschutzsysteme hat.


----------



## Again (1. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Suspekt ist mir die Frage mit dem DVD Brenner, der keine Probleme mit Kopierschutzsysteme hat.


Oh. 

Naja, ich habe hier einen TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1502, welcher kaum eine DVD lesen kann. Das ist schon ärgerlich und es liegt definitiv am Kopierschutz, denn mit älteren DVDs oder Musik-CDs hat er keine Probleme. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Kauf dir irgendeinen DVD Brenner, kosten nicht die Welt, alle können praktisch das gleiche.


----------



## Again (2. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir irgendeinen DVD Brenner, kosten nicht die Welt, alle können praktisch das gleiche.


Muss es ein DVD-"Brenner" sein? Ich brenne ja kaum CDs oder DVDs.

Deiner Aussage würde ich dann entnehmen, dass DVD-Brenner im Allgemeinen weniger Probleme mit Kopierschutz haben, als herkömmliche DVD-Laufwerke. Liege ich da richtig?

Ein paar Empfehlungen wären auch ganz nett, da ich mich in dem Bereich gar nicht auskenne.


_Again_


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Dass dein Laufwerke probleme damit hat, liegt einfach daran, dass er ausgelutscht ist.
Und ein DVD Laufwerk kostet 20€ ein Brenner kostet 25€, also würde ich die 5€ mehr investieren.


----------



## Again (2. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass dein Laufwerke probleme damit hat, liegt einfach daran, dass er ausgelutscht ist.
> Und ein DVD Laufwerk kostet 20€ ein Brenner kostet 25€, also würde ich die 5€ mehr investieren.


"Ausgelutscht"? Also zu lange im Betrieb?!

Wie gesagt, empfehlt mir doch einfach ein paar DVD-Brenner/Laufwerke, ich würde mich freuen, weil ich da wirklich keine Ahnung habe, wer Preis-Leistungssieger ist. 
_

Again_


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Jop, irgendwann trübt die Linse und dann können eben einige Sachen nicht mehr korrekt gelesen werden oder die Fehlerkorrektur funktioniert nicht mehr.

Testsieger kenne ich nicht, ich kauf einfach irgendein Laufwerk, wenn ich eins brauche, und alle funktionierten bisher problemlos.

Schau mal hier rein und such dir eins aus. KLICK


----------



## Again (8. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Was haltet ihr von der Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! Edition? Die hat in diesem Test sehr gut abgeschnitten, man beachte die exzellente Lautstärke und Temperatur im Vergleich zu der schon sehr ruhigen PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+.

*edit: *Weiterhin bitte ich um Statements zu meinen im Startbeitrag gestellten, noch offenen Fragen.


_Again_


----------



## Again (9. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! Edition? Die hat in diesem Test sehr gut abgeschnitten, man beachte die exzellente Lautstärke und Temperatur im Vergleich zu der schon sehr ruhigen PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+.
> 
> *edit: *Weiterhin bitte ich um Statements zu meinen im Startbeitrag gestellten, noch offenen Fragen.
> 
> ...


Möchte niemand seine Meinung preisgeben?

_
Again_


----------



## Again (11. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich habe einige Änderungen an der Zusammenstellung vorgenommen. Meinungen dazu sind  erwünscht.

Weiterhin bitte ich um Statements zu meinen im Startbeitrag gestellten, noch offenen Fragen.


Hier das System im Überblick bei ALTERNATE.


_Again_


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Die Zotac GTX 470 AMP ist schon ein gutes Stück besser als die normale 470, aber auch teurer, musst du wissen, ob du sie haben willst.

Öhm, um welche Fragen ging es, ob das NT reicht, was du schon hast?
Jop, das Enermax sollte reichen.


----------



## Again (11. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Zotac GTX 470 AMP ist schon ein gutes Stück besser als die normale 470, aber auch teurer, musst du wissen, ob du sie haben willst.
> 
> Öhm, um welche Fragen ging es, ob das NT reicht, was du schon hast?
> Jop, das Enermax sollte reichen.


Die Zotac GTX 470 AMP! ist zwar um die 50 Euro teurer als das  Referenzdesign, aber die HD5870 sind ähnlich teuer, häufig sogar teurer,  bieten dafür nur durchschnittlich 4% mehr Leistung aber sind lauter und  werden wärmer.

*Offene Fragen wären noch:*

- Können Gehäuse, Netzteil, Soundkarte und Festplatte bedenkenlos   übernommen werden? Oder spricht etwas für ein neues Gehäuse, ein neues   Netzteil, eine neue Soundkarte und eine neue Festplatte für die Daten?

- Welches DVD-Laufwerk ist empfehlenswert und arbeitet leise?


_Again_


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Öhm, ohne jetzt den Startpost auszugraben, welches Gehäuse hast du denn schon und welche Soundkarte.
Dass du ein Enermax hast, ist doch korrekt, oder?

Beim Brenner kannst du eigentlich irgendeinen nehmen, laut sind sie dann, wenn eine Disc drinne ist, dann sind sie lauter als eine GTX 480. 
Wenn nichts drinne ist, dann hörst du auch nichts.


----------



## Again (11. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Aus dem Startpost:



> *Was ist bereits vorhanden?*
> 
> Aus meinem aktuellen System wird folgende Hardware übernommen:
> 
> ...



Sind eigentlich alle DVD/BluRay-Laufwerke/Brenner im Betrieb so abartig laut? Oder gibt es da auch Unterschiede? Habe hier übergangsweise mein altes Laufwerk genommen, weil das andere Probleme mit dem Lesen von jeglichen CDs und DVDs hatte. Und da habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nochmal deutlich lauter ist, als schon das alte Laufwerk.

_
Again_


----------



## Again (23. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

*[UPDATE IM STARTPOST]*


Again schrieb:


> [...]*
> 
> Was ist bereits vorhanden?*
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr noch einmal Stellung zu dem System beziehen könntet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Again


----------



## Again (28. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Zurzeit nutze ich noch mein SilverStone LC13-E als Gehäuse. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität, usw. ist das Gehäuse sehr gut und hochwertig. Die Länge aktueller Highend-Grafikkarten dürfte auch kein Problem darstellen. Da das Desktop-Gehäuse aber sehr flach ist; macht da die Höhe von Kühlern wie dem Mugen 2 Probleme? Die Abmessungen sehen wie folgt aus:

Abmessungen (BxHxT): 430x171.5x439.6mm (SilverStone LC13-E)
Abmessungen (BxHxT): 130x158x100mm (Scythe Mugen 2)

Müsste also passen; oder? Dann würde ich das Gehäuse einfach mit ein paar bequiet Silent Wings ausstatten, anstatt mir direkt ein neues Gehäuse mit minderwertigeren Lüftern zu kaufen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Again


----------



## Lordac (28. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,



> Aus meinem aktuellen System wird folgende Hardware ersetzt:
> 
> GPU: *Sapphire Radeon HD 4870*
> CPU: *Intel Core 2 Duo E8500*


ich würde beides noch behalten und in aller Ruhe das nächste Jahr abwarten, oder hast du in irgendeinem bevorzugtem Spiel oder einer Anwendung Probleme? Selbst wenn Dinge wie Bildbearbeitung oder ähnliches mit einem Vier- oder Sechskerner schneller gehen, würde ich abwägen ob dies jetzt einen Kauf rechtfertigt.

Sowohl bei Intel als auch AMD steht so wie es aussieht ein Plattformwechsel an und da sowohl CPU als auch GPU noch ausreichend Leistung haben sollten, würde ich warten.



> GPU: *Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! Edition* ca. 310€


So viel Geld würde ich nicht für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben, auch wenn sie gut ist. Meine Obergrenze liegt bei der Gainward GTX460 GLH oder Gainward 5850.



> CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955* ca. 128€
> CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B* ca. 30€
> 
> Zurzeit nutze ich noch mein SilverStone LC13-E als Gehäuse.


Ist in Ordnung, bei deinem verwendeten Gehäuse weiß ich aber nicht ob der Mugen noch Platz hat. In´s Asgard geht er meines Wissens nach rein, das bietet mit 185 mm Breite aber auch etwas mehr Platz als das SilverStone mit 171,5 mm Höhe.



> Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3* ca. 84€






> RAM: *OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333)* ca. 78€


Von OCZ halte ich im allgemeinen nicht so viel, deshalb würde ich ganz normalen RAM von z.B. Kingston nehmen, den Unterschied bei den Latenzen merkt man in der Praxis nicht.



> SSD: *OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB, 2.5", SATA II* ca. 138€


Eine SSD finde ich noch zu teuer, wenn man viel mit dem PC arbeitet finde ich sie OK, ansonsten würde ich mir das Geld vorerst sparen.



> DVD-Brenner: *LG Electronics GH22NS50* ca. 16€


Da der LG etwas laut/brummig sein soll, schlage ich alternativ den Sony Optiarc AD-7240S vor, wirklich falsch machen kann aber kaum noch etwas.



> Gehäuse: *Cooler Master CM 690 II* ca. 76€


Falls du doch dein Gehäuse tauschen willst, wäre das CM 690 II gut.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Again (28. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hey,

ich habe mir mal gerade deinen Kaufberatungs-Blog angesehen. Sehr schöne Sache, großes Lob dafür!

Da sind mir dann auch gleich einige Ideen gekommen. Vorweg sei gesagt: Das System wird noch nicht jetzt gekauft, da mir die Preise der Grafikkarten noch zu teuer sind. So habe ich es im Startpost ja auch beschrieben.

Der AMD Phenom II X4 955 bietet schon ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.

Bei den CPU-Kühlern finde ich den Mugen 2 eigentlich schon überdimensioniert oder? Da ich nicht übertakte, genügt da nicht schon ein  Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2? Den hattest du ja auch bei der Kaufberatung eingetragen. Der würde dann auch in mein ATX Desktop Gehäuse von SilverStone passen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Again


----------



## Lordac (28. August 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,



Again schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal gerade deinen Kaufberatungs-Blog angesehen. Sehr schöne Sache, großes Lob dafür!


danke schön!



> Vorweg sei gesagt: Das System wird noch nicht jetzt gekauft, da mir die Preise der Grafikkarten noch zu teuer sind. So habe ich es im Startpost ja auch beschrieben.


Ja, die schnellen Grafikkarten sind leider seit ca. einem Jahr sehr teuer weil die Chips nicht in erforderlicher Stückzahl produziert werden können und so die Verfügbarkeit immer noch nicht voll gegeben ist.



> Der AMD Phenom II X4 955 bietet schon ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


Absolut, es stellt sich nur die Frage ob du jetzt schon vier Kerne möchtest/brauchst, oder du es noch bis nächstes Jahr aushältst.



> Bei den CPU-Kühlern finde ich den Mugen 2 eigentlich schon überdimensioniert oder?


Eigentlich schon, allerdings ist so ein Kühler nicht nur für OC gut, er kühlt besser als der boxed oder auch Freezer 7 und ist dabei recht leise. 



> Da ich nicht übertakte, genügt da nicht schon ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2? Den hattest du ja auch bei der Kaufberatung eingetragen. Der würde dann auch in mein ATX Desktop Gehäuse von SilverStone passen.


Den Freezer 7 sehe ich als etwas besseren boxed-Ersatz, wenn man es aber noch leiser haben möchte sollte man zu einem stärkeren Kühler greifen. Der Big Shuriken von Scythe wäre eine gute Möglichkeit für dein Gehäuse.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Again (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

*Update im Startbeitrag!*
Starker Preisnachlass bei einigen Komponenten.

Weitere Änderungsvorschäge, Anmerkungen oder Kritik? Immer her damit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Again (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du so bestellen.


Was hältst du von der HD 6870? Leistungstechnisch müsste sie ja ungefähr auf dem Niveau der GTX 470 liegen. Die AMP!-Variante ist zwar nochmal etwas schneller, aber die verschiedenen Partner werden sicherlich noch einige alternative Kühllösungen für die HD 6870 anbieten und diese gegebenenfalls übertakten, wie man es bereits von der HD 5870 kennt.

Darüber hinaus kommen im November ja die HD 6900. Darunter auch die HD 6970. Auf die warte ich ganz gespannt, da man sie ja gewissermaßen als den Nachfolger der HD 5870 ansehen kann.


----------



## Again (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Weitere Meinungen?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du so bestellen.


Zustimm mit der Einschränkung das die HD6870 die bessere GTX470 ist.

Was eine HD6970 zu leisten im Stande ist lässt sich nur Mutmaßen, genauso welcher Kurs dafür aufgerufen wird.
Willst du dir die Option offen halten musst du halt so lange deine alte Karte verwenden.


----------



## Again (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Zustimm mit der Einschränkung das die HD6870 die bessere GTX470 ist.


Naja, ich bemühe mich immer, neutral an die beiden Parteien heranzugehen. Ich will nur die "bessere" Ware. Ob grün oder rot ist mir egal.

Momentan sehe ich die GTX 470 und die HD 6870 auf einem leistungstechnisch ähnlichen Niveau. Bloß die Kühllösung der AMP!-Variante gefällt mir besser, als die der Referenzdesigns der HD 6870. Daher heißt es: Auf Kühllösungen der Partner warten. Der Preis wird bei beiden Seiten sicher auch noch ein wenig fallen.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was eine HD6970 zu leisten im Stande ist lässt sich nur Mutmaßen, genauso welcher Kurs dafür aufgerufen wird.
> Willst du dir die Option offen halten musst du halt so lange deine alte Karte verwenden.


Bis November werde ich ohnehin noch warten. Erst, nachdem die HD 6900 vorgestellt werden, werde ich die Entscheidung fällen, welche Ware letztendlich gekauft wird. ;D


Aktualisierung:



			
				Again schrieb:
			
		

> *Maximales Budget*
> 
> • 800€
> 
> ...





Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Again


----------



## Again (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Siehe voriger Beitrag: Aktualisierung im Startpost.


----------



## Again (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Eine Frage: Mir wird des Öfteren empfohlen, zum Phenom II X4 965 statt zu seinem kleineren Vorgänger, dem Phenom II X4 955 zu greifen. Argumente sind beispielsweise ein geringes Plus an Leistung für einen geringen Aufpreis. Das Argument hat mich noch nicht so überzeugt, aber wenn der Phenom II X4 965 unter 125 Euro fällt, wäre er schon verdammt attraktiv und wird von mir wahrscheinlich auch gewählt.

Darüber hinaus sagt man mir: Jede Weiterentwicklung bei den Prozessoren (945 -> 955 -> 965 -> 970) sei ein technischer Fortschritt. Es ist immer derselbe Chip, welcher bloß immer weiter optimiert wird. Daher rührt eine höhere Qualität bei den neueren Modellen.

Wenn das alles so stimmt, wäre es vielleicht nicht doch sinnvoll, zum Phenom II X4 965 zu greifen? Momentan kostet er noch 15 Euro mehr, als sein kleinerer Bruder. Aber sobald der Aufpreis sich auf maximal 10 Euro beläuft, bin ich gerne bereit, da zu investieren. Wie gesagt, die Lücke zur Budgetgrenze ist noch groß.


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der X4 965 oder X4 970 eine technische Weiterentwicklung zum X4 955 ist oder ob diese vom Werk aus einfach höher getaktet sind, das Stepping ist zumindest das gleiche.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Again (1. November 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Heißt im Klartext: Der Aufpreis ist es nicht wert?!

Ich kann mir nunmal nicht vorstellen, dass ich die zusätzlichen 200 MHz irgendwie spüren würde. Wenn man übertakten will (was ich nicht vorhabe), setzt man den Multiplikator ja auch nicht nur um 1 hoch, da sich das Performance-Endergebnis dadurch nicht spürbar verändert haben würde.


----------



## Lordac (1. November 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,

die 0,2 GHz wird man in der Praxis nicht merken, der X4 955 BE reicht eigentlich für alles.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Semmelbroesel (1. November 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Von X4 955 auf X4 965 kann man nicht von technischer Weiterentwicklung sprechen.
Die Chips werden zusammen im selben Produktionsschritt gefertigt und befinden sich auf demselben Platter und werden dann auf ihre Leistungsfähigkeit und Übertaktbarkeit überprüft und dann entprechend aussortiert.

Im Englischen nennt man den Vorgang Binning. Schau

Wie das genau abläuft weiß ich auch nicht aber die Architektur ist völlig identlisch.
Ein Phenom II X4 955 der um 0,2Ghz übertaktet wurde ist also genauso schnell wie ein Phenom II X4 965.
Abgesehen davon wirst du im Spielealltag keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Again (1. November 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Super, danke für eure beiden Beiträge!

Dann fühle ich mich jetzt in meiner Meinung bestätigt, denn ich finde nach wie vor, dass der 955 der sinnvollste Vierkern-Prozessor ist, wenn man sein Hauptaugenmerk auf Spiele legt und nach Preis/Leistung geht.


----------



## Again (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

*Update:*

So, die HD 69xx sind erschienen. Ich finde die HD 6950 preislich recht attraktiv.

Aktuell:
HD 6870 -> 200€
HD 6950 -> 250€

Was meint ihr? Investieren oder lieber nicht? Mir steht immer noch ein Budget von 700€ zur Verfügung, welches nicht gesprengt werden soll. Im Startbeitrag ist die aktuelle Systemzusammenstellung zu sehen, ich poste sie hier aber auch noch einmal:



> *Maximales Budget*
> 
> • 700€
> 
> ...


----------



## Again (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Da ich befürchte, dass bis Mitte Januar (da soll das System gekauft werden) keine vernünftigen Kühldesigns der Partner mehr vorgestellt werden, tendiere ich zurzeit eher zu der HD 5870, als zu der neuen HD 6950.

Die PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+ ist zurzeit immer noch sehr teuer, die Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2 gibt es bereits unter 250€ und ist nur minimal lauter unter Last.

Alternativ gäbe es im gleichen Preissegment noch die Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP!
*Hier stellt sich mir dann die Frage: HD 5870 oder GTX 470?*

Ich möchte bitte konstruktive und vor allem objektive Meinungen zu dieser Fragestellung lesen dürfen. Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu der Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2 (höhere Performance?), jedoch gefällt mir das Kühlsystem der Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! besser. Letztere ist aber auch noch gute 10€ teurer, teilweise etwas mehr.

Meinungen?


----------



## Again (19. Dezember 2010)

*Aktualisierung!*

• GPU: *XFX Radeon HD 5870* ca. 217€
• CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955* ca. 125€
• CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B* ca. 32€
• Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3* ca. 76€
• RAM: *Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333)* ca. 37€
• SSD: *Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s* ca. 109€
• DVD-Brenner: *LG Electronics GH22NS* ca. 15€
• Gehäuse: *Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced* ca. 80€
*bisherige Kosten:* ca. 691€
Das System im Überblick bei Planet4One.


----------



## Again (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich bitte um weitere Meinungen und Vorschläge zu dem System, denn in vier Wochen steht der große Einkauf bevor.


----------



## Own3r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Nimm die Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP!. Sie ist mMn die beste GTX470. Als SSD wäre vllt. die OCZ vertex 2 60GB eine Alternative.


----------



## Again (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Own3r schrieb:


> Nimm die Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP!. Sie ist mMn die beste GTX470. Als SSD wäre vllt. die OCZ vertex 2 60GB eine Alternative.


Danke für deinen Beitrag. 

Zwei Fragen:

*Frage 1:* In Anbetracht der Performance - Warum die GTX 470 AMP! und nicht die HD 5870? Leistungstechnisch gleichauf (vgl. PCGH-55-Grafikkarten-Test), jedoch kostet die GTX 470 AMP! um die 40€ mehr. Nur für einen ruhigen Betrieb und niedrigere Temperaturen unter Last möchte ich aber ungern 40€ investieren.

Was meinst du?

*Frage 2:* Ich nutze die SSD als Systempartition C:\, dort wird in 90% der Fälle ja nur gelesen. Es sei denn, man installiert hier und da mal Software. Wäre die Crucial mit SATA 6 GB/s und ihrer hohen Leserate da nicht sinnvoller, als die Vertex 2?


----------



## Own3r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Klar, eine Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ kannst du auch nehmen. Sie hat eine gute Leistung und ein gutes Kühlkonzept (Ich habe die 5850 PCS+ welche top ist!).

Bei der SSD ist die Crucial natürlich durch SATA6 besser im Lesen, jedoch habe ich mal von Problemen gehört, welche es aber bei jeder SSD geben kann. Am Ende musst du zwischen den beiden SSDs entscheiden, ich bin mit meiner Vertex 2 zufrieden und habe genug Leistung.


----------



## Again (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Own3r schrieb:


> Klar, eine Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ kannst du auch nehmen. Sie hat eine gute Leistung und ein gutes Kühlkonzept (Ich habe die 5850 PCS+ welche top ist!).


Die ist mit 270€ aber sehr teuer und kaum noch lieferbar. In vielen Shops gibt es die schon gar nicht mehr. Schade.



Own3r schrieb:


> Bei der SSD ist die Crucial natürlich durch SATA6 besser im Lesen, jedoch habe ich mal von Problemen gehört, welche es aber bei jeder SSD geben kann. Am Ende musst du zwischen den beiden SSDs entscheiden, ich bin mit meiner Vertex 2 zufrieden und habe genug Leistung.


Es gab ja erst vor kurzem ein Firmware-Update bei der RealSSD, das hat für positives Aufsehen gesorgt, von daher werde ich beruhigt zur Crucial greifen. 

Die HD 6950 gibt es übrigens mittlerweile für 233€, die Preise scheinen also zu fallen. Wenn sich dieser Trend fortsetzt, sodass die HD 6950 auf das Preisniveau der HD 5870 rutscht, dann ist Letztere natürlich völlig uninteressant. Mal sehen, wie die Preislage nach Weihnachten aussieht. Mitte Januar wird das System gekauft.


----------



## Again (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

*Bezüglich des neuen Prozessoren 2010 Tests:*

Warum liegt der Intel Core i5 760 im Performancerating Spiele (1680x1050) satte *12-14%* vor dem AMD Phenom II X4 970? Der Intel Core i5 760 liegt in seinem eigenen Test (08.08.2010) im Performancerating Spiele (1680x1050) nur *3%* vor dem AMD Phenom II X4 965.

Die vier Monate und das neue Testsystem mit der GTX 580 statt der HD 5870 können da doch niemals einen Performanceboost von 10% geben.

Ich bitte um Aufklärung, denn eigentlich hatte ich vor, mir einen AMD Phenom II X4-Prozessor zu kaufen, sei es nun der 955 oder der 965.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Frag bei Computerbase nach. 

Wenn man sich die einzelnen Spielebenchmarks anguckt, dann ist der i5 760 in der Regel hinter dem X6 und gleichauf mit dem 965/970.
Wieso er dann aber dann im Gesamtrating plötzlich vor allen steht, weiß ich nicht.
Vielleicht testet Computerbase das irgendwie anders als andere.


----------



## Again (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich zitiere mal das, was ich in einem anderen Forum geschrieben habe:



> Da ich weder AMD- noch Intel-Fanboy bin, geht es mir rein um die gemessene Leistung. Und da scheint Intel, ganz objektiv betrachtet, wirklich effizientiere Architekturen herzustellen.
> 
> Jedoch sind die Plattformen natürlich entsprechend teurer. Ein AMD Phenom II X4 955 (ca. 125€) kostet mich zusammen mit einem Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 (ca. 75€) insgesamt 200€.
> 
> ...


Dem kann man zustimmen, denke ich.


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich würde dir auch weiterhin zu einem AMD System raten. Ob man 90€ für ein paar FPS mehr ausgeben will soll jedem selbst überlassen sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Und die Grafikkarte ist nun mal entscheident, wenn du für die 90€, die du sparst, eine bessere Grafikkarte kaufst, hast du im Endeffekt mehr davon.


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Richtig! Wenn jetzt die HD6950 noch billiger wird hast du ein sehr guten Gaming-PC


----------



## Again (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ja, da stimme ich euch auf jeden Fall zu.

PowerColor hat jetzt ja auch schon ein eigenes Design für die HD 6900 gebracht. Mal sehen, wie sich die Preise bei der HD 6950 so entwickeln. :]


----------



## maTi (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich würde auf den i5 2500K warten :/


----------



## Again (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



maTi schrieb:


> Ich würde auf den i5 2500K warten :/


Wie schon mehrfach in diesem Thread geschrieben, wird das System erst Mitte Januar gekauft. Sandy Bridge soll am 07.01.11 vorgestellt werden. Von daher bekomme ich das auf jeden Fall noch mit.


----------



## Again (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Die Komponenten stehen nun alle so gut wie fest.

Einzig und allein bei der Grafikkarte fällt mir die Wahl im Moment nicht so leicht. Es geht um die Frage:

HD 5870 oder HD 6950?​
Performance-technisch möchte ich keine elend langen Diskussionen ins Leben rufen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich beide Karten hinsichtlich ihrer Performance nicht viel nehmen. Die Benchmarks bestätigen ja, dass mal die eine Karte 1-2% vorne liegt, mal die andere. Sicherlich bietet die HD 6950 2 GB VRAM und ist somit zukunftssicher, da ich jedoch auf einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 spiele, benötige ich nicht zwingend die 2 GB VRAM.

Kommen wir nun zur Sache. Es gibt drei Grafikkarten, zwischen welchen ich mich bis Mitte Januar entschieden haben möchte.

• XFX Radeon HD 5870
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2
• AMD Radeon HD 6950

Der Hersteller XFX bietet die HD 5870 zu einem Rekord-Tiefpreis ab 217€ an. Das ist, wenn man die Performance betrachtet, ein wahrer Preis-Leistungs-Knüller und daher für meinen Geschmack sehr attraktiv. Ich würde sofort zu dieser Karte greifen, denn das Referenzdesign der HD 5870 ist in Sachen Temperaturen und Lautstärke schon sehr gut. Jedoch habe ich von vielen Usern gehört, dass es mit XFX des Öfteren Probleme gibt, dass XFX nicht soviel Wert auf Qualität legt, und, und, und. Ich möchte einen Ausfall meiner Grafikkarte definitiv vermeiden, deshalb bereiten mir diese Hinweise der User etwas Kopfschmerzen. Was meint ihr, kann ich unbesorgt zugreifen oder sind die 217€ ein Zeichen für vernachlässigte Sorgfalt und Qualität?

Der Hersteller Sapphire bietet die HD 5870 in der Rev. 2 zu einem Preis von 240€ an. Hier wird ein eigener Kühler verbaut, welcher die Grafikkarte erstens kühler und zweitens ruhiger als das Referenzdesign hält. Sie ist somit 23€ teurer als die XFX-Variante. Dies ist nicht viel und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Karte sich unter Last deutlich ruhiger verhält, als die HD 5870 im Referenzdesign, mögen diese 23€ wohl intelligent investiert sein.

Die HD 6950 gibt es zurzeit ab 250€ in dem Referenzdesign, von verschiedenen Herstellern wie PowerColor, Sapphire und weiteren. Leistungstechnisch liegt sie mit der HD 5870 gleichauf, bei der Bildqualität muss man jedoch Einbußen in Kauf nehmen. Dafür stehen eine höhere Tesselationleistung und 2 GB VRAM zur Verfügung.


*So und jetzt brauche ich euch. Zu welcher Karte würdet ihr greifen, und vor allem: Warum?*


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Wenn du die HD6950 nimmst, köntest du sie vllt. zur HD6970 freischalten 

Bei der HD6950 ist es atm noch egal, welche Karte man nimmst, da alle eh im Referenz Design sind.

Bei der HD5870 (wenn du sie nehmen solltest, was ich jetzt aber nicht mehr tun würde) kannst du ruhig zur XFX greifen.


----------



## Again (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ah genau, das wollt ich noch ergänzen: Ich spiele ungern an meinen Hardware-Komponenten herum, von daher wäre die Möglichkeit der Freischaltung zur HD 6970 für mich nicht von Bedeutung, da ich dies nicht nutzen würde.


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ok, dann würde ich vllt. zu der Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ greifen, da sie leiser und etwas leistungsstärker als die XFX HD5870 ist.


----------



## Again (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ok, dann würde ich vllt. zu der Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ greifen, da sie leiser und etwas leistungsstärker als die XFX HD5870 ist.


Bloß ist diese zurzeit leider kaum verfügbar und wenn doch, dann kostet sie über 250€...


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

In anderen Foren habe ich hier und dort solche Sätze gelesen wie:

"bei der wahl 5870 oder 6950 oder einer ähnlichen wahl, wäre meine wahl immer die aktuellere karte."

Auch, wenn die aktuellere Karte bei gleicher Performance 33€ mehr kostet? Ich erinnere mich gerade an die AMD Phenom II X4 955 vs. 965 Diskussion. 20€ Aufpreis für einen 200 MHz höheren Takt, von dem man nicht viel spüren wird. Bei der Gegenüberstellung der HD 5870 und der HD 6950 liegen sogar 33€ dazwischen.

Deshalb überlege ich, was den Aufpreis rechtfertigt. 2 GB VRAM? Ich nutze die nächsten zwei Jahre noch meine Auflösung von 1680x1050. Upgrade von der HD 6950 zur HD 6970? Ist mir zu unsicher, davon lasse ich grundsätzlich die Finger. Mehr Tesselationsleistung? Ist wie mit den Sechskernern: Viele Spiele werden das in Zukunft noch nicht benötigen oder unterstützen.


----------



## Lordac (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,



Again schrieb:


> "bei der wahl 5870 oder 6950 oder einer ähnlichen wahl, wäre meine wahl immer die aktuellere karte."
> 
> Auch, wenn die aktuellere Karte bei gleicher Performance 33€ mehr kostet? Ich erinnere mich gerade an die AMD Phenom II X4 955 vs. 965 Diskussion. 20€ Aufpreis für einen 200 MHz höheren Takt, von dem man nicht viel spüren wird.


der 955`er und 965`er Phenom II basiert aber auf der gleichen Architektur, nur der Grundtakt unterschiedet sich.



Again schrieb:


> Bei der Gegenüberstellung der HD 5870 und der HD 6950 liegen sogar 33€ dazwischen.


Die 6xxx-Reihe von AMD ist die aktuelle Generation, die 5xxx die "alte".



Again schrieb:


> Ich nutze die nächsten zwei Jahre noch meine Auflösung von 1680x1050.


Für diese Auflösung würde ich keine der beiden oben genannten Karten nehmen, eine Gigabyte GTX 460 OC, 1024MB, Zotac GTX 460 AMP!, 1024MB oder Sapphire Toxic HD 6850 wäre die richtige Wahl.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Für diese Auflösung würde ich keine der beiden oben genannten Karten nehmen, eine Gigabyte GTX 460 OC, 1024MB, Zotac GTX 460 AMP!, 1024MB oder Sapphire Toxic HD 6850 wäre die richtige Wahl.


Ich benötige aber auf jeden Fall konstant 125 FPS in Call of Duty: Black Ops (hat diverse Gründe) und ich möchte auch fordernde Spiele wie Crysis ruckelfrei auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können.


----------



## Lordac (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,

nach oben gibt es natürlich fast keine Grenzen, da kannst du je nachdem wieviel vom Budget noch übrig ist, kaufen was geht.

Es kommt auf deine Ansprüche an und ob dir der Aufpreis für ein im allgemeinen als "Hardwarefressendes" Spiel (Crysis) das wert ist.

Wenn ja, dann würde ich aber überlegen ob du auf den neuen Unterbau nicht verzichtest und dir einen gebrauchten Q9550 kaufst, so wahnsinnig viel schneller sind aktuelle Vierkerner auch nicht und meist ist die Grafikkarte der limitierende Faktor.

Auf die SSD könnte man verzichten da diese in Spielen kaum einen Vorteil bringt. Ob ein neues Gehäuse und Laufwerk notwendig ist musst du entscheiden.

So könnte man kräftig sparen und eine entsprechend stärkere Grafikkarte kaufen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich habe seit April diesen Jahres geplant, mir im Januar ein komplettes System neu zu kaufen, von daher werde ich die gesparten 700€ an dieser Stelle auch einsetzen. Die Entscheidung bei den Komponenten steht auch schon nahezu überall fest, einzig und allein bei der Frage "HD 5870 vs. HD 6950" bin ich noch unschlüssig.

Aber da hilft mir ja vielleicht die PCGH 02/11 weiter, welche am 05. Januar erscheint.


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Was ist von dem Gerücht zu halten, welches TweakPC mit ihrem Test in die Welt gesetzt haben? Im Fazit heißt es:


> Und man darf sich auf einen weiteren Coup in Sachen Preisoffensive von XFX einstellen, denn wie wir erfahren haben, werden die beiden hier getesteten Karten auch als 1 GB Versionen auf den Markt kommen, was nochmals den Preis um etwa 20 ? drücken wird. Damit wird dann die 1 GB Version der Radeon HD 6950 preislich schnell unter den Level der 1 GB Radeon HD 5870 fallen und die Radeon HD 6970 vielleicht sogar schneller unter die 300 Euro Marke kommen, als man denkt. Es bleibt abzuwarten ob NVIDIA diese Preisattacke dann mitgehen kann. Für die meisten User wird die 1 GB Version der Karten zudem den gleichen Zweck erfüllen wie die 2 GB Version.


SOLLTE es diese 1 GB Variante geben, wäre die preislich sicherlich interessanter, als die 2 GB Variante. Aber was ist davon zu halten? Ich habe (außer im Test von TweakPC) nie davon gelesen...


----------



## Lordac (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist es so das man mehr als 1 GB VRAM nur für Auflösungen jenseits von 1920 x 1200 braucht weil es vorher so gut wie nichts bringt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> "bei der wahl 5870 oder 6950 oder einer ähnlichen wahl, wäre meine wahl immer die aktuellere karte."
> 
> Auch, wenn die aktuellere Karte bei gleicher Performance 33€ mehr kostet?


 
Ja, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, dass durch neue Treiber die aktuelle Karte mehr beschleunigt wird als die ältere.
Neue Treiber können schon mal 10% mehr bringen und dann wäre die 6950 eben schon 10% schneller als die 5870.
Beim nächsten Treiberupdate sind dann noch mal 8%, usw. das summiert sich.


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, dass durch neue Treiber die aktuelle Karte mehr beschleunigt wird als die ältere.
> Neue Treiber können schon mal 10% mehr bringen und dann wäre die 6950 eben schon 10% schneller als die 5870.
> Beim nächsten Treiberupdate sind dann noch mal 8%, usw. das summiert sich.


Sollte das stimmen, dass es echt so große Performancesprünge sind, dann wäre ich überzeugt!

Gibt es in der Vergangenheit schon belege, dass die HD 5870 durch ein Treiberupdate an Performance gewonnen hat? Oder andere Karten? Wenn echt um die 10% drin sind, dann wäre ich geneigt, zur HD 6950 zu greifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich hab das damals selbst erlebt, als ich mir ganz neu die 8000GT gekauft hatte.
Die hatte anfangs nur 25fps bei Crysis, nach einem halben Jahr und ein paar Treibergenerationen später waren es knapp 40fps, bei gleicher Einstellung.

Bei High End Karten merkt man das vieleicht jetzt nicht so, aber der Leistungsanstieg ist schon da, das geben die Hersteller auch meist an, wenn ein neuer Treiber rauskommt, was der Performace mäßig bringt (steht immer bei Nvidia, bei AMD weiß ich nicht, da ich keine AMD habe).


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich habe mir überlegt, die ganzen Erkenntnisse nochmal in Form von einer Tabelle übersichtlich zusammenzufassen.

Ich gehe von einer identischen Performance bei HD 5870 und HD 6950 aus. Die Benchmarks bestätigen das und in dem Leistungsurteil von ComputerBase wird ganz gut ersichtlich, dass sich beide Karten nichts nehmen.


			
				Wolfgang Andermahr schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Kantenglättung gibt es überhaupt keine Differenzen, erst bei 4-fachem Anti-Aliasing ist die Radeon HD 6950 etwa fünf Prozent schneller unter 1680x1050 und 1920x1200. Bei acht-facher Kantenglättung ist dann wieder Gleichstand angesagt. Erst bei 2560x1600 schafft es die Radeon HD 6950, sich um 15 Prozent (4xAA) bzw. gar 42 Prozent (8xAA) absetzen, was aber ausschließlich am doppelt so großen Speicher liegt.


Im Folgenden nun die Tabelle, welche verdeutlichen soll, warum ich zurzeit zu der Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2 und nicht zu der AMD Radeon HD 6950 tendiere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2*
• aktueller Preis: 240€
• Im Leerlauf und im Spielbetrieb leise
• Im Leerlauf und im Spielbetrieb kühl

*PowerColor Radeon HD 6950*
• aktueller Preis: 248€
• Im Leerlauf und im Spielbetrieb stromsparend

Für mich persönlich sind "leise" und "kühl" wichtiger, als "stromsparend". Zumal die Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2 auch nur im Spielbetrieb 30 Watt mehr aus der Steckdose zieht, im Leerlauf nehmen sich die Karten nichts. Die 30 Watt investiere ich aber gerne, wenn dafür die Grafikkarte sowohl im Leerlauf, als auch unter Last deutlich leiser und kühler bleibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Ich gehe von einer identischen Performance bei HD 5870 und HD 6950 aus. Die Benchmarks bestätigen das und in dem Leistungsurteil von ComputerBase wird ganz gut ersichtlich, dass sich beide Karten nichts nehmen.


 
Jetzt noch nicht, aber warte mal ein halbes Jahr ab, dann sieht die 5870 kein Land mehr gegen die 6870, weil die Treiber dann optimiert sind.


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nicht, aber warte mal ein halbes Jahr ab, dann sieht die 5870 kein Land mehr gegen die 6870, weil die Treiber dann optimiert sind.


Bei HD 5850 vs. HD 6870 sind solche Treiber-Optimierungen auch noch nicht zu sehen. Die HD 6870 lag zu Release 8% vor der HD 5850 und gleichauf mit der GTX 470; da hat sich bis heute nichts getan.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich auch nicht so recht glauben, dass ein Treiber die Performance einer Grafikkarte mal eben um 10% erhöht.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ist aber so 

Es wird immer in den Release Notes angegeben, in welchen Spielen (also nicht generell!) eine Leistungsverbesserung vorhanden ist


----------



## Again (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ist aber so
> 
> Es wird immer in den Release Notes angegeben, in welchen Spielen (also nicht generell!) eine Leistungsverbesserung vorhanden ist


Sicherlich gibt es Leistungsverbesserungen (und manchmal auch Leistungsverschlechterungen), diese liegen jedoch immer deutlich unter 10%, wie man sehen kann, wenn man die letzten Treiberversionen hinsichtlich der Performance miteinander vergleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Bei HD 5850 vs. HD 6870 sind solche Treiber-Optimierungen auch noch nicht zu sehen. Die HD 6870 lag zu Release 8% vor der HD 5850 und gleichauf mit der GTX 470; da hat sich bis heute nichts getan.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich auch nicht so recht glauben, dass ein Treiber die Performance einer Grafikkarte mal eben um 10% erhöht.


 
Nvidia hat die Treiber für die GTX 470 ja auch verbessert.
Du musst dir halt die Vergleiche zur Vorgängergeneration angucken.


----------



## Again (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Am 5. Januar erscheint die Ausgabe 02/11 des PC Games Hardware Magazins. Da ich mir bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte noch unsicher bin, warte ich lieber noch den großen Grafikkartentest in dem Heft ab.

Mit den restlichen Komponenten des Systems bin ich aber voll und ganz zufrieden. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gerne noch einmal eine Absegnung von euch erhalten, beziehungsweise eure Meinung zu dem folgenden System:



> • CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955* ca. 125€
> • CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B* ca. 32€
> • Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3* ca. 79€
> • RAM: *Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333)* ca. 36€
> ...



Ich finde es so optimal für mein Budget von 700€. Es bleiben noch 236€ für die Grafikkarte übrig. Je nach Preislage finde ich dort im Januar dann die HD 5870 und die HD 6950, doch mit dieser Entscheidung warte ich wie gesagt noch ein wenig.


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Sieht soweit gut aus. Entschuldige, falls ich es überlesen habe, aber wolltest du dein altes Netzteil weiterbenutzen? Ich kann diesen Punkt gegenwärtig nämlich nicht erfassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Das Gehäuse ist angesichts des Budgets sehr teuer, ein günstigeres kommt für dich nicht in Frage?


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Sieht soweit gut aus. Entschuldige, falls ich es überlesen habe, aber wolltest du dein altes Netzteil weiterbenutzen? Ich kann diesen Punkt gegenwärtig nämlich nicht erfassen.


Ja. Im Startpost steht auch, um welches es sich dabei handelt. Das wird zusammen mit der alten Festplatte (auch im Startpost genannt) weiterverwendet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist angesichts des Budgets sehr teuer, ein günstigeres kommt für dich nicht in Frage?


Nunja. Um 60€ liegen das Xigmatek Midgard und das Lancool K58. Zuerst hatte ich in meiner Konfiguration den Midgard mit damals 55€, danach das Lancool K58 mit 60€, weil qualitativ besser. Das CM 690 II legt da nochmal eine Schüppe drauf und bietet mir zusätzlich noch Features wie einen 2,5'' Adapter für meine SSD und eine Grafikkartenhalterung.

Was meinst du?


Übrigens, ich würde gerne ein neues Thema ansprechen:

Kann ich mich, wenn ich GTX 470 SOC und HD 5870 vergleichen möchte, auf die Ergebnisse in diesem Test verlassen? 

Dann würde ich nämlich momentan weder zu der HD 5870, noch zu der HD 6950 tendieren. Sondern zur GTX 470 SOC. 

Eure Meinungen zu der Karte und zu meiner neuen Tendenz?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Nunja. Um 60€ liegen das Xigmatek Midgard und das Lancool K58. Zuerst hatte ich in meiner Konfiguration den Midgard mit damals 55€, danach das Lancool K58 mit 60€, weil qualitativ besser. Das CM 690 II legt da nochmal eine Schüppe drauf und bietet mir zusätzlich noch Features wie einen 2,5'' Adapter für meine SSD und eine Grafikkartenhalterung.
> 
> Was meinst du?


 
Nun ja, wenn dir die Features so zusagen und du nicht darauf verzichten willst, dann kannst du es natürlich kaufen, musst du wissen. Das Geld fehlt halt dann woanders oder du sagt, die Euros, die es mehr kostet als andere, lege ich noch mal extra drauf, dann ist das OK.



Again schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich würde gerne ein neues Thema ansprechen:
> 
> Kann ich mich, wenn ich GTX 470 SOC und HD 5870 vergleichen möchte, auf die Ergebnisse in diesem Test verlassen?


 
Der Test ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Die 6870 war damals noch kein Thema.
Aber natürlich ist auch die GTX 470 eine gute Frage, ist halt Glaubenssache, ob AMD oder Nvidia.


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Die Crucial SSD lohnt erst ab 256GB, die kleineren sind zu langsam beim schreiben. ni am Besten eine OCZ Vertex 2 Extended, die kostet im Moment ~100€ für 60GB.
Du kannst dazu auch den SSD-Thread von roheed lesen, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast, da wird dir dann auch noch nach dem Einbau geholfen.
Zur GraKa kann ich nicht viel sagen, du kannst auch eine EVGA Karte nehmen und dann ihr Step-up Programm nutzen, davon weiß ich aber nix außer das, was ich grad geschrieben hab^^
Die 470SOC dürfte auch noch reichen, sonst->EVGA Step-up


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn dir die Features so zusagen und du nicht darauf verzichten willst, dann kannst du es natürlich kaufen, musst du wissen. Das Geld fehlt halt dann woanders oder du sagt, die Euros, die es mehr kostet als andere, lege ich noch mal extra drauf, dann ist das OK.


Ja, ich werde wahrscheinlich sowieso bei 720€ oder so landen, da ich in der o.g. Konfiguration "nur" rund 230€ für die Grafikkarte zur Verfügung habe. Da werde ich dann halt noch 20€ investieren. Ich will mit dem System ja auch zwei Jahre meine Ruhe haben. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Test ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Die 6870 war damals noch kein Thema.
> Aber natürlich ist auch die GTX 470 eine gute Frage, ist halt Glaubenssache, ob AMD oder Nvidia.


Mir persönlich ist es ehrlich gesagt auch völlig egal, welcher Name auf der Karte steht. Mich interessiert nur die Leistung. Und einige Stimmen (ich sage mal, Vertreter der grünen Fraktion) behaupten, die GTX 470 SOC käme an das Niveau der GTX 480 heran. Demnach wäre die GTX 470 SOC ja leicht über dem Niveau der HD 5870 im Referenzdesign.

Aber ob man das alles so glauben soll...

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich für die Grafikkarte nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben will, für das ausgegebene Geld aber die meiste Performance. Wäre in diesem Fall die HD 6950 nicht doch die sinnvollste Wahl für mein System? Wie gesagt, bis 250€ kann ich problemlos für die Grafikkarte investieren. Mehr allerdings nicht.



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Die Crucial SSD lohnt erst ab 256GB, die kleineren sind zu langsam beim schreiben. ni am Besten eine OCZ Vertex 2 Extended, die kostet im Moment ~100€ für 60GB.
> Du kannst dazu auch den SSD-Thread von roheed lesen, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast, da wird dir dann auch noch nach dem Einbau geholfen.


Wann schreibe ich denn mal auf der Systempartition? Wenn ich Spiele oder Anwendungen installiere, richtig. Wann sonst noch? Wenn ich Dateien entpacke oder verpacke. Wann noch? Wenn ich Daten hin- und herschubse, sprich: kopiere o.Ä.

Wann passiert das alles auf C:\? So gut wie nie.

Deshalb leuchtet es mir nicht so ganz ein, warum die C300 momentan nicht die optimale SSD für die Systempartition sein soll. Dank SATA 6 GB/s ist sie allen anderen SSDs in der Leserate deutlich überlegen. Und gelesen wird ja quasi permament. Aber ich würde deine (und andere) Meinung(en) gerne nochmal zu dem Thema hören.



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Zur GraKa kann ich nicht viel sagen, du kannst auch eine EVGA Karte nehmen und dann ihr Step-up Programm nutzen, davon weiß ich aber nix außer das, was ich grad geschrieben hab^^
> Die 470SOC dürfte auch noch reichen, sonst->EVGA Step-up


Mal sehen. In der PCGH 02/11 (5. Januar) kommt ja nochmal ein großer Grafikkarten-Test, auch mit HD 6900. Vielleicht wird es dann doch die HD 6950.


----------



## KaitoKid (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Achso, @Vaykir hat die SSD in der großen Version zu laufen, aber nur auf SATA 3GB/s, weil bei SATA 6GB/s TRIM nicht möglich war, oder so. Also ihn kannste fragen, er kennt das Teil!

Edit: 64GB "nur" für eine Systempartition ist ein bisschen teuer, oder machst du noch Browser, etc. rauf?


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Fassen wir zusammen:

• 250€ stehen zur Verfügung und können investiert werden.
• Der Name (nVidia / AMD / ATI) ist mir egal.
• Genutze Auflösung: 1680x1050
• PhysX ist nicht notwendig.
• CUDA ist nicht notwendig.

*Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich möchte möglichst viele FPS/€* (auf einer Auflösung von 1680x1050).

HD 6950? 
[_] Ja 
[_] Nein, weil...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Und einige Stimmen (ich sage mal, Vertreter der grünen Fraktion) behaupten, die GTX 470 SOC käme an das Niveau der GTX 480 heran. Demnach wäre die GTX 470 SOC ja leicht über dem Niveau der HD 5870 im Referenzdesign.


 
Da ich schon mal bei mir eine übertaktete GTX 470 und eine GTX 480 laufen hab, kann ich dir versichern, dass die GTX 470 OC noch ein gutes Stück von einer GTX 480 @stock entfernt ist und wenn du eine GTX 480 OC rausholst, dann ist eh Feierabend.
Also, glaub nicht alles, wass dir die grünen Freunde erzählen. 



Again schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich für die Grafikkarte nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben will, für das ausgegebene Geld aber die meiste Performance. Wäre in diesem Fall die HD 6950 nicht doch die sinnvollste Wahl für mein System? Wie gesagt, bis 250€ kann ich problemlos für die Grafikkarte investieren. Mehr allerdings nicht.


 
Da dir Cuda und Physx egal sind, würde ich rein nach der wirklich vorhandenen Leistung schauen, außerdem darfst du die Bildqualität nicht außer Acht lassen, hier hat Nvidia immer noch Vorteile gegen über AMD.
Aber wenns um die Frames geht, dann hat die AMD durchweg die Nase vorne.


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [...] außerdem darfst du die Bildqualität nicht außer Acht lassen, hier hat Nvidia immer noch Vorteile gegen über AMD.
> Aber wenns um die Frames geht, dann hat die AMD durchweg die Nase vorne.


Die FPS haben für mich eine höhere Gewichtung, als die Bildqualität. Zurzeit habe ich noch eine HD 4870, da werde ich mit der Bildqualität der HD 6950 zufrieden sein, denke ich.

Aus diversen Gründen brauche ich in Call of Duty: Black Ops konstante (!) 125 FPS. Das hängt mit der Quake 3 Engine zusammen, mit 125 / 333 FPS können bestimmte Sprünge besser ausgeführt werden. Deshalb brauche ich für 250€ die Grafikkarte, die mir die meisten FPS liefert.

Das bloße Auge interessiert sich dafür nicht, das stimmt wohl. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Öhm, Black ops und Quake 3 Engine? 
Die Quake 3 Engine ist 10 Jahre alt, ich denke, du verwechselst da was.


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Black ops und Quake 3 Engine?
> Die Quake 3 Engine ist 10 Jahre alt, ich denke, du verwechselst da was.


Du kannst dir das hier und das hier mal durchlesen. Das ist schon sehr lange in der Szene bekannt und auch wieder bei Call of Duty: Black Ops möglich, da in diesem Spiel eine modifizierte Variante der Quake III Engine verwendet wird. Der FPS-"Bug" existiert weiterhin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Da ich online nicht spiele, habe ich keine Probleme mit Frames, aber so richtig verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht.
Wenn du 130fps hast, dann hast du die doch, wieso gibts da Sprünge?


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ich online nicht spiele, habe ich keine Probleme mit Frames, aber so richtig verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht.
> Wenn du 130fps hast, dann hast du die doch, wieso gibts da Sprünge?


Keine Sprünge im Bild. Es geht um die Bewegungen im Spiel. Die im Spiel ausgeführten Sprünge variieren in Höhe und Länge. 125, 200 und 500 FPS sind die Werte für "Magic FPS"; kann man diese FPS konstant halten, springt man höher/weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Die Vorteile sind dann aber eher selten, denn man weiß ja nicht, wann die Frames "springen" und das ist dann doch Zufall, wenns gerade dann passiert, wenn man wohinspringt um einen anzugreifen.


----------



## Again (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Vorteile sind dann aber eher selten, denn man weiß ja nicht, wann die Frames "springen" und das ist dann doch Zufall, wenns gerade dann passiert, wenn man wohinspringt um einen anzugreifen.


Dafür gibt es ja die Begrenzung der FPS. Mit dem "maxfps" Befehl wird das erzielt. Man begrenzt die FPS auf ihre minFPS und hat so IMMER konstante FPS. Denn unter die minFPS sinken die FPS ja nicht. D.h. "maxfps" = Wert der minFPS.

Aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel. Die Ausgangslage war:



> Fassen wir zusammen:
> 
> • 250€ stehen zur Verfügung und können investiert werden.
> • Der Name (nVidia / AMD / ATI) ist mir egal.
> ...


----------



## Own3r (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

HD6950 - ja!


----------



## Again (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

In den kommenden Tagen werden die ersten Tests zu Intels Sandy Bridge zu lesen sein. Die neuen Mainboards und Prozessoren sind schon jetzt im Preisvergleich zu finden.

Bisher hatte ich ein AM3-System mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 geplant. Sandy Bridge soll jedoch sehr viel Power liefern, daher kommt eventuell der  Intel Core i5-2300 für mich in Frage.

Der  Intel Core i5-760 bietet in Spielen bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 im Durchschnitt 15% mehr Leistung, als ein AMD Phenom II X4 955. Ein Intel Core i5-2300 bietet nochmals um die 15% mehr Leistung als ein Intel Core i5-760, womit wir bei einem Performanceplus von 30% gegenüber einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 wären. Der AMD Phenom II X4 955 kostet rund 125€, der Intel Core i5-2300 rund 185€. Wir hätten also einen Aufpreis von rund 30% bei einem Performanceplus von ebenfalls guten 30%. Das ist natürlich alles gerundet, aber im Großen und Ganzen kommt das so hin.

Natürlich kostet das Mainboard nochmal ungefähr 30€ mehr, als so ein AM3-Mainboard.

Zusammen mit dem Mainboard ergibt sich insgesamt ein Aufpreis von 95€.

Meine Frage an euch: Lohnenswert, ja oder nein?

Hier die beiden Systeme im Überblick:


> *Meine Zusammenstellung:*
> 
> 
> *AMD* - Phenom
> ...


*Vielleicht haben ja schon einigen Abonennten den großen Sandy Bridge Test gelesen und können mir in dieser Hinsicht Ratschläge geben! *


----------



## sfc (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Preislindernd könnte man bei Intel noch den niedrigeren Stromverbrauch hinzurechnen. Ich bin zwar Abonnent, habe aber die neuste Ausgabe noch nicht erhalten, sodass ich auch den großen Sandybridgetest noch nicht gelesen habe. Wenn der Stromverbrauch des Core i5-2300 in etwa dem des Core i5-760 entsprirhcts, dann verbaucht das ganze System unter Last um die 30 Watt weniger als der X4. Im Idle sind es immerhin rund 15 Watt. So steht es zumindest in den Tabellen der PCGH 01/11. Kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wie viel Geld das im Jahr an Strom bei dir wären. 

Bei mir ist das immer eine ideologische Frage. Mein letzets System war zwar auch von Intel (weil der Phenom 1 einfach zu schlecht war) - im Regelfall kaufe ich aber AMD. AMD ist im Massenmarkt fast gar nicht vertreten und braucht seine Käufer, um nicht in der Versenkung zu verschwinden. Hinzu kommt, dass AMD über Globalfoundries die Waver für die CPUs in Deutschland fertigen lässt. Dort werden immerhin ein paar k Mitarbeiter beschäftigt und aktuell sogar aufgestockt. Wo gibt es das in der Elektronikbranche noch?^^

Als dritte Variante werfe ich einfach mal den x6 1090t in den Raum. Im Vergleich mit Intel wäre das System immer noch 20 Euro günstiger und du hättest durch die 6 Kerne vermutlich eine gewisse Zukunftssicherheit, die man bei CPU-lastigen Titeln wie Anno 1404 bereits spüren kann. Der Core i5 ist in den meisten aktuellen Titeln allerdings etwas schneller.

Ich würde dir bei der Zusammenstellung etwas besseren Ram empfehlen. Gute Module mit CL7 gibt es schon für 50 Euro. Und wenn du auch mit AMD Strom sparen möchtest, wäre dieses Board eine gute Alternative: http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/a527760.html Das verbraucht im Durchscnitt etwa 10 watt weniger.


----------



## Lordac (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hallo,

die neuen Intel-CPUs hören sich wirklich sehr gut an, ich würde aber in jedem Fall erste Tests abwarten. 

Man darf aber nicht vergessen das in den meisten Spielen die Grafikkarte der limitierende Faktor ist, wenn man über einen entsprechenden Monitor verfügt und den Aufpreis statt in den Unterbau in die Grafikkarte steckt, hat man meist mehr davon.

Letztendlich musst du für dich entscheiden ob dir die Mehrleistung und die damit verbundene längere Lebensdauer (vermutlich) den Aufpreis wert ist oder nicht. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Again (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die neuen Intel-CPUs hören sich wirklich sehr gut an, ich würde aber in jedem Fall erste Tests abwarten.
> 
> ...


Ich finde Sandy Bridge nur aus einem Grund attraktiv. Und der steht in meinem vorigen Beitrag.

Es ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ein AM3-Mainboard (75€) mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 (125€) kostet mich rund 200€. Ein Sockel 1156-Mainboard (100€) mit einem Intel Core i5-760 (170€) kostet mich rund 270€.

Das sind zusätzliche 70€, also ein Aufpreis von ca. 25%. Der Intel Core i5-760 bietet aber maximal 15% mehr Performance. Da stimmt für mich das P/L-Verhältnis nicht mehr.

Gehen wir rüber zur Sandy Bridge. Ein Sockel 1155-Mainboard (110€) kostet mich mit einem Intel Core i5-2300 (180€) rund 290€. Das sind zusätzliche 90€, also satte 30% Aufpreis.

Jetzt wird es aber interessant: Ein Intel Core i5-2300 bringt nochmals ca. 15% mehr Performance im Vergleich zu einem Intel Core i5-760 (wenn man dem hier trauen darf). Vergleicht man nun also den Intel Core i5-2300 mit dem AMD Phenom II X4 955, so ergibt sich eine Performancesteigerung von 30% für einen Aufpreis von 30%. Da stimmt dann wieder das P/L-Verhältnis für mich.

--

Natürlich ist das jetzt alles erstmal nur Theorie. Doch sollten die kommenden Tests die Performance in Spielen so bestätigen, wie ich es oben gerade vorgestellt habe, dann wäre die AM3-Plattform nicht die einzige Möglichkeit für ein faires P/L-Verhältnis in Spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Du kannst auch davon ausgehen, dass AMD die Preise noch mal senken wird, sobald Sandy am Markt ist, denn bis zum Bulldozer dauert es noch und AMD will sicher bis dahin noch ein paar CPUs verkaufen.


----------



## Again (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst auch davon ausgehen, dass AMD die Preise noch mal senken wird, sobald Sandy am Markt ist, denn bis zum Bulldozer dauert es noch und AMD will sicher bis dahin noch ein paar CPUs verkaufen.


Was glaubst du, wieviel die Phenoms noch sinken werden? Die sind ja schon recht günstig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Keine Ahnung, ich bin nicht im Marketing von AMD, vielleicht 10-15%.
Aber wann weiß natürlich niemand.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ein Lynnfield ohne SMT ist in Spielen rund 20-30% schneller als ein gleichgetakteter Deneb, also etwa X4 925 gegen i5-760. Sandy Bridge legt hier noch mal rund 15% oben drauf. Ich habe die Werte gerade nicht im Kopf, aber bei 3,2 gegen 2,8 GHz (955 vs. 2300) dürfte die SB-CPU rund 30% flotter unterwegs sein und ist sparsamer. Statt des X4 955 ein X6 1090T ist eine interessante Sache, zumal sich der 2300 nur schwerlich übertakten lässt ... andererseits: bis die sechs Kerne in Spielen voll durchschlagen, sind beide CPUs "veraltet" und bis es soweit ist, erachte ich den 2300 als die bessere, weil schnellere und sparsamere Wahl (in Spielen!).

Flotterer RAM bringt's btw weder bei AMD noch bei Intel wirklich, da kann man sparen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

laut 02/2011 Seite 16 und 17

i7-2600 K fast immer der schnellste CPU und das gegen selbst 6 Kern CPU's wie einen i7 99X mit 6x 3,46 GHz der i5-2500K ist aber selbst langsamer als ein Core i7 930 und auch langsamer als die X6 von AMD aber nicht in allen Games in einigen ist er auch der 2. schnellste

aber da sollte jeder wohl beser selbst den Test lesen

Ich bleibe jedenfalls wohl noch eine ganze weile bei meinem Core i7 950 und würde eher noch ein Board für meinen 920er holen der sonst nur rum liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein Lynnfield ohne SMT ist in Spielen rund 20-30% schneller als ein gleichgetakteter Deneb, also etwa X4 925 gegen i5-760. Sandy Bridge legt hier noch mal rund 15% oben drauf. Ich habe die Werte gerade nicht im Kopf, aber bei 3,2 gegen 2,8 GHz (955 vs. 2300) dürfte die SB-CPU rund 30% flotter unterwegs sein und ist sparsamer. Statt des X4 955 ein X6 1090T ist eine interessante Sache, zumal sich der 2300 nur schwerlich übertakten lässt ... andererseits: bis die sechs Kerne in Spielen voll durchschlagen, sind beide CPUs "veraltet" und bis es soweit ist, erachte ich den 2300 als die bessere, weil schnellere und sparsamere Wahl (in Spielen!).
> 
> Flotterer RAM bringt's btw weder bei AMD noch bei Intel wirklich, da kann man sparen.


 
Rechnest du denn damit, dass AMD die Preise nochmals senken wird um weiterhin attraktiv zu bleiben, bis zum Bulldozer?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich vermute es, ja.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> laut 02/2011 Seite 16 und 17
> 
> i7-2600 K fast immer der schnellste CPU und das gegen selbst 6 Kern CPU's wie einen i7 99X mit 6x 3,46 GHz der i5-2500K ist aber selbst langsamer als ein Core i7 930 und auch langsamer als die X6 von AMD aber nicht in allen Games in einigen ist er auch der 2. schnellste


Bitte was? Der 2500K plättet alles außer den beiden 9x0X.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Eben, Gulftown ist noch eine andere Liga, aber die schnellen Sandys kloppen auch die Quad Extreme Editions weg.
Und wenn man bedenkt, wie geschmeidig ein 2500k auf 4GHz geht, kaum Aufwand, aber nettes Ergebnis, dann wirds auf für die Gulftowns irgendwann eng.


----------



## Kjyjan (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Besonders wenn man mal auf den immer noch Extrem Preis achtet, der gezahlt werden muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Eben und wenn man bedenkt, dass Bulldozer und Sandy E da noch ein paar Schippen drauflegen werden, dann wird der Sommer mehr als hitzig.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> *Meine Zusammenstellung:*
> 
> 
> *AMD* - Phenom
> ...



SSD lohnen sich für mich erst ab mindestens 160 GB besser 300 oder mehr aber muss jeder selbst wissen

würde als CPU den Core i7 2500K nehmen an deiner stelle 205 Euro laut 02/2011 und GPU Radeon HD 6950 oder vergleichbare von Nvidia


PS auf seite 17 in der Tabelle ist ein Fehler in den Bemerkungen X6 955 BE muss X4 sein#


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Beim AMD System würde ich ganz klar den 1090T statt dem 955 nehmen, kostet zwar mehr, bietet aber auch mehr.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bitte was? Der 2500K plättet alles außer den beiden 9x0X.


naja hatte mir zuerst nur den Bad Company 2 v589035 Seite 16 angesehen und da kommen noch recht viele CPU über dem 2500K

was im vergleich mit den anderen 5 Games aber nicht stimmen kann weil er da fast immer an 2. Stelle ist

wobei wer braucht mehr als 60 FPS bei einem 60Hz Display


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Wieso kann es nicht stimmen? BC2 geht auf sechs Kerne bzw. 4C/8T und da kann der 2500K eben nicht punkten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso kann es nicht stimmen? BC2 geht auf sechs Kerne bzw. 4C/8T und da kann der 2500K eben nicht punkten.


aha danke


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Danke für eure vielen Beiträge.

Wenn ich kurz Fragen darf: Wie unterscheiden sich der Intel Core i5-2300, der Intel Core i5-2400, der Intel Core i5-2500 und der Intel Core i5-2600 im Preis und in der Performance? Sprich: Wie teuer sind die einzelnen Modelle in Euro (laut PCGH) und wie liegen sie in der Performance?


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Auf der ersten Seite vom SB Sammelthread gibt es eine Liste.


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Auf der ersten Seite vom SB Sammelthread gibt es eine Liste.


Wo finde ich den? Ich suche mal gerade, aber vielleicht wärst du ja trotzdem so freundlich und würdest einmal den Link posten. 

//edit: Ist das der hier?!

//edit²: Zur Preisgestaltung habe ich da nicht wirklich etwas gefunden, auch nicht zu den Performanceunterschieden zwischen den einzelnen Modellen. Wäre nett, wenn da nochmal jemand etwas zu schreiben könnte. Also, hierzu:



Again schrieb:


> Danke für eure vielen Beiträge.
> 
> Wenn ich kurz Fragen darf: Wie unterscheiden sich der Intel Core i5-2300, der Intel Core i5-2400, der Intel Core i5-2500 und der Intel Core i5-2600 im Preis und in der Performance? Sprich: Wie teuer sind die einzelnen Modelle in Euro (laut PCGH) und wie liegen sie in der Performance?



Danke schonmal.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

mal an Hand von Starcraft 2

i7 2600K 40,7 FPS
i5 2500K 39,5
i5 2400 37,3
i7 930 29,8

dazu dann noch BF Bad Company 2
i7 2600K 147,9
i5 2500K 111,5
i5 2400 107,8
i7 930 124,4

alles mit GTX 480 als Graffikkarte

Preise Seite 22 unten bzw. S11

i7 2600K ca. 300 Euro / 317 USD
i7 2600 294 USD
i5 2500K ca. 210 Euro / 216 USD
i5 2400  ca. 180 Euro / 184 USD


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> mal an Hand von Starcraft 2
> 
> i7 2600K 40,7 FPS
> i5 2500K 39,5
> ...


Sind auch Benchmarks von Crysis / Crysis Warhead und Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 enthalten? Da würden mich die Benches doch sehr interessieren.

Der i5-2300 wurde nicht getestet? Der fehlt mir nur gerade oben in deiner Auflistung.

Und wie ist der Performancezuwachs im Vergleich zu den Phenom II X4 (955 / 965 / 970) ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Sind auch Benchmarks von Crysis / Crysis Warhead und Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 enthalten? Da würden mich die Benches doch sehr interessieren.
> 
> Der i5-2300 wurde nicht getestet? Der fehlt mir nur gerade oben in deiner Auflistung.
> 
> Und wie ist der Performancezuwachs im Vergleich zu den Phenom II X4 (955 / 965 / 970) ?



auf Seite 16/17 02/2011 sind nur Anno 1404, Dragon Age Origins, Mass Effect 2, BF Bad Company 2, F1 2010 und Starcraft 2

i5-2300 kann ich hier nicht finden auf den 2 Seiten

gut dann noch für die CPU's die Werte der 2 Games 

mal an Hand von Starcraft 2

i7 2600K 40,7 FPS
i5 2500K 39,5
i5 2400 37,3
i7 930 29,8
AMD  975 BE 28,1
AMD 970 BE 27,7
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 26,6
AMD 955 BE 25,7

dazu dann noch BF Bad Company 2
i7 2600K 147,9
i7 930 124,4
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 118,9
i5 2500K 111,5
i5 2400 107,8
AMD  975 BE 102,1
AMD 970 BE 99,8
AMD 955 BE 93,3


alles mit GTX 480 als Graffikkarte


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein Lynnfield ohne SMT ist in Spielen rund 20-30% schneller als ein gleichgetakteter Deneb, also etwa X4 925 gegen i5-760. *Sandy Bridge legt hier noch mal rund 15% oben drauf.* Ich habe die Werte gerade nicht im Kopf, aber bei 3,2 gegen 2,8 GHz (955 vs. 2300) dürfte die SB-CPU rund 30% flotter unterwegs sein und ist sparsamer. Statt des X4 955 ein X6 1090T ist eine interessante Sache, zumal sich der 2300 nur schwerlich übertakten lässt ... andererseits: bis die sechs Kerne in Spielen voll durchschlagen, sind beide CPUs "veraltet" und bis es soweit ist, erachte ich den 2300 als die bessere, weil schnellere und sparsamere Wahl (in Spielen!).





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der 2500K plättet alles außer den beiden 9x0X.



*@PCGH_Mark:*

Wie viel muss man aus dem i5-2500K herauskitzeln, dass er die fehlenden 2 Kerne gegenüber dem Phenom 1090 und 1100 über einen höheren Takt kompensiert? (In einem Spiel, das alle 6 Kerne am Besten auslastet. Wenn es das nicht gibt, dann eben anhand einer anderen Software) Würde dazu 4,2-4,4 GHz reichen? Die Werte sind ja anscheinend möglich (Quelle:*[Sammelthread] -= OC Prozessoren Intel Sockel 1155 (Sandy Bridge) Laberthread*)

Beispiele: 


30 Minuten LinX 0.6.4

  4,6 GHz bei 1,32 V
  4,7 GHz bei 1,29 V
  4,4 GHz bei 1,24 V


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hm okay, danke.

Bei Bad Company 2 wären es nur 15% mehr Performance für den i5-2400, wenn man den X4 955 betrachtet. Bei Starcraft 2 dagegen satte 45%.

Der X4 955 kostet derzeit 125€, der i5-2400 wohl um die 180€. Also 45% Aufpreis. Und dazu kommt dann noch das teurere Mainboard, das wären wieder ca. 30€ Aufpreis. Ob sich das in einem reinen Gaming-PC lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Mal sehen. Am 5. Januar werde ich mir die PCGH wieder holen. Eventuell bleibe ich dann doch bei der AM3-Plattform, weil preisgünstiger.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

*@ Lios Nudin*

In Spielen ist der 2500K allen anderen CPUs [außer 980X] voraus. In Apps kann er dem 1090T fast Paroli bieten. Ich würde mal sagen, so ab 3,6 GHz herrscht bereits Gleichstand.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Lios Nudin*
> 
> In Spielen ist der 2500K allen anderen CPUs [außer 980X] voraus. In Apps kann er dem 1090T fast Paroli bieten. Ich würde mal sagen, so ab 3,6 GHz herrscht bereits Gleichstand.



Das ist schon krass. Die in meinem vorherigen Kommentar genannten OC-Ergebnisse wurden mit den                  Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4/-UD5/UD6 erreicht, die ja momentan alle 150€+ kosten. Klappt das auch mit Boards um die 100€ (z.B. Asrock P67 Pro3), ist das mit den spekulierten 220€ für einen i5-2500K aus Preis-Leistungssicht mein Platz 1 in der Kategorie _Spielerechner+OC_.


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich habe mich nochmal ein wenig informiert und muss sagen, dass diese große Vorfreude, von wegen gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, zuviel des Guten war. Jedenfalls, wenn man sich in einem Budget von 700€ bewegt.

Bei Bad Company 2 wären es nur 15% mehr Performance für den Intel Core i5-2400, wenn man von dem AMD Phenom II X4 955 als Basis ausgeht. Bei Starcraft 2 sind es dagegen satte 45%.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Der AMD Phenom II X4 955 kostet derzeit 125€, der Intel Core i5-2400 wohl um die 180€. Also 45% Aufpreis. Der Intel Core i5-2400 kann seine 45% an Performancevorsprung jedoch nur in sehr wenigen Titeln wie Starcraft 2 ausspielen. Meist sind es deutlich weniger, wie Bad Company 2 zeigt.

Und dazu kommt dann noch das teurere Sockel 1156-Mainboard, das wären wieder ca. 30€ Aufpreis, gegenüber einem AM3-Mainboard. Ob sich das in einem reinen Gaming-PC lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln... jedenfalls lohnt es sich nicht, wenn das Budget unter 800€ liegt. Und meines liegt darunter.

Mal sehen. Am 5. Januar werde ich mir die PCGH selbst holen und mir die anderen Benchmarks ansehen. Momentan tendiere ich jedoch ganz stark dazu, bei der AM3-Plattform zu bleiben, weil diese einfach wesentlich preisgünstiger ist und trotzdem ausreichend Performance liefert, um aktuelle Grafikkarten wie die HD 69xx und GTX 5xx zu befeuern. Und da ich mir sowieso eine HD 6950 (bzw. HD 5870) zulegen werde, brauche ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, dass die CPU bremst.

Dazu wüsste ich natürlich noch sehr gerne einmal eure Meinungen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Du kannst dir auch morgen schon was anschauen  

Ein X4 955 BE ist für seinen Preis eine feine Sache, gar keine Frage.


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch morgen schon was anschauen


Wie meinst du das? Ich bin leider kein Abonnent, also wird morgen keine PCGH 02/2011 in meinem Briefkasten liegen. 

Gibt's denn noch einen Online-Test? Wäre ja genial. 

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, worauf du mit "morgen schon" anspielen willst.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein X4 955 BE ist für seinen Preis eine feine Sache, gar keine Frage.


Ja, das finde ich auch. 

Mal etwas anderes: Ist bekannt, ob Call of Duty: Black Ops Hexacores unterstützt und auch alle Kerne ansprechen kann? Oder erkennt Black Ops nicht mehr als vier Kerne? Das habe ich entweder in der PCGH 01/2011 überlesen, oder ihr habt es nicht erwähnt. :o


----------



## tnkonstantiner (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

also ich zu again nein black ops lauft nur auf 4kernen..

und die hd5870 wuerde ich dir nicht empfehlen da sie meist schlechte bildqualität hat nimm lieber die hd6950 da bist du aktuell und hast auch mehr neue features..
1GBvs2GB koennt man da als erstes nennen..


----------



## Again (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



tnkonstantiner schrieb:


> also ich zu again nein black ops lauft nur auf 4kernen..
> 
> und die hd5870 wuerde ich dir nicht empfehlen da sie meist schlechte bildqualität hat nimm lieber die hd6950 da bist du aktuell und hast auch mehr neue features..
> 1GBvs2GB koennt man da als erstes nennen..


Ist genau umgekehrt mit der Bildqualität. HD 5870 ist dort besser.

Aber danke für die Info mit dem Kernsupport!


----------



## Again (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Das Fazit des Sandy Bridge Tests der PCGH spiegelt ganz gut meine Entscheidung, bei einer AM3-Plattform mit dem 955er zu bleiben, wieder:



> Mehr Leistung bei derart geringem Stromverbrauch gibt es nirgends sonst, vor allem für Spieler mit über 150 Euro CPU-Budget ist Sandy Bridge erste Wahl. Allerdings sollten Sie wie üblich eine sehr flotte Grafikkarte Ihr Eigen nennen, da die CPU-Power ansonsten je nach Spiel im Grafiklimit verpufft. Ärgerlich bleibt natürlich Intels Aufrüstpolitik: Selbst wenn Sie ein aktuelles Sockel-1156-System haben, brauchen Sie für Sandy-Bridge CPUs ein neues Mainboard mit dem Sockel 1155. Zudem bleibt AMD im Preis-Bereich bis 160 Euro führend, denn für das kleine Geld bekommen Sie beim Rivalen bereits den Sechskerner Phenom II X6 1055T oder den Quadcore-Prozessor Phenom II X4 955 BE - für nur 130 Euro ist dieser unser Preis-Leistungs-Tipp. Zudem sind Sockel-AM3-Boards derzeit günstiger als 1155-Platinen.


Andererseits überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob der Vorschlag, den mir ein User bei tomshardware gemacht hat, nicht vielleicht doch sinnvoller ist.

Und zwar hat er mir vorgeschlagen, die SSD vorerst aus dem System zu streichen und diese dann irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres nachzurüsten. Denn SSDs werden definitiv nicht teurer und auch nicht langsamer, im Gegenteil.

In Spielen merke ich die SSD sowieso nicht, wenn man mal von Ladebildschirmen absieht. Und wenn ich vorerst auf die SSD verzichte, dann würden sich 100€ freimachen, welche dann eben in CPU und Mainboard investiert werden könnten.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## magic 007 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Hi

ich würde dir zum Intel System raten, allerding mit einem Core i5 2400(ca195€)!
Denn dieser bietet ein Leistung zwischen dem X61075T und i7 975XE, in DAO liegt er sogar ein fps über dem i7 980X!!!

Theoretisch könntest du dir 10 € Aufpreis durch diese Mainboard wieder wettmachen:
Foxconn H67MP-S.
Falls du insgesammt 20€ Aufpreis verkraften könntest, würde ich bei dem MB bleiben, un den i5 2500K nehmen. Nochmal bessere Spieleperformance, die 20% über dem i5 760 liegt.

Aber auch mit dem 2300 hättest du eine bessere Platform, die zudem auch noch sehr aktuel ist, AM3 wird ja bald in rente geschickt....
Zum 2300 kann ich leider keine genaueren Angaben machen, da dieser von der PCGH nicht in die Leistungstabellen aufgenommen wurde, und auch so gut wie nicht im FLießtext erwähnt wird(erst der i5 2400)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!

mfg
magic

edit:
Die SSD Idee halte ich für gut, denn wie gesagt, dadurch läuft ein Spiel nicht schneller, durch den besseren Prozessor schon
Und in einem halben Jahr sind die Preise warscheinlich wieder ein Stückchen gesunken.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> SSD lohnen sich für mich erst ab mindestens 160 GB besser 300 oder mehr aber muss jeder selbst wissen
> 
> würde als CPU den Core i7 2500K oder ohne K nehmen an deiner stelle 205 Euro laut 02/2011 und GPU Radeon HD 6950 oder vergleichbare von Nvidia
> 
> ...


sagte ich ja schon mal


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Ich würde bei einem AMD System bleiben und nicht auf eine SSD verzichten, da diese in nächster Zeit teurer werden. Hier findest du warum


----------



## Again (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde bei einem AMD System bleiben und nicht auf eine SSD verzichten, da diese in nächster Zeit teurer werden. Hier findest du warum


Mh. Macht Sinn.

Ich glaube, ich lasse mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.

Auf der einen Seite haben die Sandy Bridge Prozessoren ordentlich Power, aber auf der anderen Seite erkennt man schon an der GTX 580, dass man mit dieser Power sehr schnell an das Limit der Grafikkarten stößt. Deshalb denke ich, dass ein Phenom Quadcore das bessere "Gegenstück" zu einer HD 6950 darstellt. Sandy Bridge Prozessoren würden sich bei so einer Grafikkarte wohl ein wenig langweilen, denke ich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? [...] Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, worauf du mit "morgen schon" anspielen willst.
> 
> [...]
> Mal etwas anderes: Ist bekannt, ob Call of Duty: Black Ops Hexacores unterstützt und auch alle Kerne ansprechen kann? Oder erkennt Black Ops nicht mehr als vier Kerne? Das habe ich entweder in der PCGH 01/2011 überlesen, oder ihr habt es nicht erwähnt.


Du hast ja gesehen, was heute ist 

Bezüglich Black Ops: Nutzt man einen X6 statt X4 oder einen Core i7 mit SMT, wird's nicht schneller; bei vier Kernen ist offenbar Schluss.


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bezüglich Black Ops: Nutzt man einen X6 statt X4 oder einen Core i7 mit SMT, wird's nicht schneller; bei vier Kernen ist offenbar Schluss.



Das ist doch noch bei vielen Spielen und wird wahrscheinlich auch noch lange so bleiben.


----------



## Again (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast ja gesehen, was heute ist


Ohja, und wie. Saubere Arbeit! Das Heft werde ich mir Mittwoch trotzdem noch gönnen. Alleine wegen dem SSD-Test. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bezüglich Black Ops: Nutzt man einen X6 statt X4 oder einen Core i7 mit SMT, wird's nicht schneller; bei vier Kernen ist offenbar Schluss.


Jo, das habe ich mittlerweile von mehreren Usern bestätigt bekommen. Damit ist es dann wohl klar. Danke trotzdem nochmal für die Bestätigung!

Neue Frage:

Spüre ich einen Unterschied zwischen einer Crucial RealSSD C300 64 GB, welche mit SATA 6 GB/s angebunden ist, und einer OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60 GB, welche mit SATA 3 GB/s angebunden ist, im täglichen Betrieb?

Wie gesagt, die SSD dient als Systemplatte, also ist nur das entscheidend, was auf der Systempartition geschieht. Beim Booten dürfte ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied merken, genauso wenig beim Starten von Anwendungen oder Spielen. Im Grunde genommen dürfte man die SSDs untereinander doch kaum unterscheiden können, es sei denn, man zählt die Sekunden mit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Puh, im direkten Praxistest habe ich die nicht verglichen. Aber da man bei der OS-Partition und dem Starten von Apps nicht wirklich auf Transfer-Raten angewiesen ist, interessiert an sich nur die Zugriffszeit.


----------



## Again (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Puh, im direkten Praxistest habe ich die nicht verglichen. Aber da man bei der OS-Partition und dem Starten von Apps nicht wirklich auf Transfer-Raten angewiesen ist, interessiert an sich nur die Zugriffszeit.


Ich habe hier gerade die PCGH 09/2010 vor mir und die 02/2011 kaufe ich mir ja Mittwoch. In der 09/2010 war die Corsair Force F60 der Testsieger. Welche der Sandforce-SSDs man nutzt, das spürt man in der Praxis sowieso nicht. Ob's jetzt die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended ist oder die Corsair Force F60...

Bei den Zugriffszeiten liegt immer noch Intels X-25 M G2 Postville mit 0,1 ms vor allen anderen SSDs, die Sandforce haben z.B. 0,2 ms. Aber ganz ehrlich - den Unterschied spürt man doch nicht?!


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*

Den Unterschied spürt man wirklich nicht, daher finde ich das eine OCZ immernoch gut genug ist. 

In der aktuellen Ausgabe (02/2011) werden SSDs getestet, aber nicht im 60GB Bereich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



Again schrieb:


> Bei den Zugriffszeiten liegt immer noch Intels X-25 M G2 Postville mit 0,1 ms vor allen anderen SSDs, die Sandforce haben z.B. 0,2 ms. Aber ganz ehrlich - den Unterschied spürt man doch nicht?!


Bei unter einer Millisekunde? Das merkst du nicht


----------



## Again (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Systemzusammenstellung bis 800€*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei unter einer Millisekunde? Das merkst du nicht


Meine ich doch auch! 

Ich hatte ursprünglich gepant, mir je nach Verfügbarkeit entweder die Corsair Force F60, die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended (60 GB) oder die Crucial RealSSD C300 (64 GB) zu holen. Einen Unterschied in der Leistung werde ich da wohl nicht spüren. Geplant hatte ich meinen Einkauf für das gesamte System bei Mindfactory, dort gibt es jedoch nur die G.Skill Phoenix.

Was ist von der G.Skill Phoenix zu halten? Die gibt's in zwei Varianten. G.Skill Phoenix und G.Skill Phoenix Pro. Wo liegen da die Unterschiede? Ist die G.Skill SSD genauso zuverlässig wie die anderen Sandforce SSDs? Hier schneidet sie bescheiden ab, hier schneidet sie gut ab. Macht aber irgendwie absolut keinen Sinn, da sie exakt denselben Sandforce-Controller (lesen: 285MB/s • schreiben: 275MB/) wie die anderen o.g. SSDs (außer der C300) besitzt. Deshalb mache ich mir da ein wenig Sorgen.


----------

